# Loud scraping/grinding sound when letting out the clutch from stop...



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello, I have a problem with my 1991 2.4L 2wd pickup. From a stop, whether I shift into first or reverse, as a let out the clutch, there is a point where it makes a loud scraping sound. I have no idea what it is. 

I know the clutch and transmission are pretty worn. However, I can still get it into all of the gears, and it doesn't pop out of any. Also, the clutch doesn't slip yet, but it has small travel from fully disengaged to engaged.

Help?


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...so you just here the screeching...you don't feel any shuddering or jerking when you begin moving forward?


----------



## raerae (Dec 11, 2007)

Do you have a clutch cable or a hydrolic clutch?


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

It is a hydraulic clutch. There is no sudden jerking during the scraping sound.


----------



## 08r1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Pilot Bushing Shot. Replace with a Bearing instead.


----------



## raerae (Dec 11, 2007)

Brooklyn said:


> It is a hydraulic clutch. There is no sudden jerking during the scraping sound.



I would say it is your throw-out bearing. It can often start to make a noise when it is on it's way out but it won't make the shift rough or make it jerk.


----------



## 08r1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Noise:
Clutch disengaged = Throw-out Bearing
Clutch engaged = Pilot Bearing

...my 20 years experience


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

After doing some research, I think it is the pilot bushing causing the gears to grind, although I am not sure. It is a loud noise, and it is like a scraping/grinding. It occurs as a left off the clutch(engage) from a stop, no matter what gear I am in.


----------



## raerae (Dec 11, 2007)

08r1 said:


> Noise:
> Clutch disengaged = Throw-out Bearing
> Clutch engaged = Pilot Bearing
> 
> ...my 20 years experience


I would have to agree - 20 years is a good amount, and I did not see your post before I posted mine. I suppose the pilot bearing is the best start. (Sorry, not trying to step on toes. Just throwing my $0.02 out there).


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I am planning on replacing the whole clutch assembly (minus flywheel). I am also thinking about having them put a new tranny on, but I might wait it out. I am trying to figure out the most cost effective option.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

A new trans is going to be SPENDY. Oi.


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

I know... there is a large junkyard nearby where I could likely get one, or get a rebuilt one via ebay for $475 shipped...


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

ok unless you have definite tranny problems there is no reason in the world to replace a standard tranny. by this point you should have changed your gearlube atleast once or twice depending on milage don't know what recommended is but i do mine around 50k or so. standards are a whole different world from automatics. you should have your flywheel machined when you have your clutch/throwout/pilot done though. I've gotten over 300k from standards and never done anything but change lube and replaced clutch/bearings and flywheel (it was badly scored and heat cracked) at 220k. When i sold that car the tranny was about the only good part left to it. everything else was all worn out lol i loved that car it only left me stranded once in 5 years and thats because a swaybar bolt rusted through and the swaybar got into the CV axle.


----------

